# Can someone help me please?



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm am trying to decide which Championship show to put Starla in. The choice is between Bath and Southern Counties. Southern Counties is 15 minutes nearer to me but I am more used to driving Somerset way. Bath is a Friday and Southern Counties for me is the Saturday. Does anyone have experience of these two shows? I have been told Bath is nice.

I suppose Southern Counties would have more people because it is more central. It will be first time at a championship show and probably only second time showing. I'm a bit scared.


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

Don't be scared 
Southern Counties show ground is very close to the Motorway (M4?). It's ALMOST impossible to get lost.
Both nice shows, lovely spring feel, to them  
If it rains, beware the red mud, at Bath


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Both shows are lovely, why not throw caution to the wind and enter both :0)


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

tashi said:


> Both shows are lovely, why not throw caution to the wind and enter both :0)


Alas, my funds will not let me. I doubt my other half would ever let me hear the end of it either.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

It might be worth taking who is judging into account too.

I hope you have a lovely day whichever one you choose. x


----------



## Chloef (Feb 23, 2011)

I love both of these shows


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Sweety said:


> It might be worth taking who is judging into account too.
> 
> I hope you have a lovely day whichever one you choose. x


Sweety can you explain what you mean as I am totally new to this.

Southern Counties is a Finish judge and the Bath judge if I have the right man is a very high quality breeder of Griffon Bruxellois.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Firedog said:


> Sweety can you explain what you mean as I am totally new to this.
> 
> Southern Counties is a Finish judge and the Bath judge if I have the right man is a very high quality breeder of Griffon Bruxellois.


Although I don't believe the show world is as facey as some believe, a judge who's judging friends or other breeders he knows may be inclined to judge on what he knows of the dogs, rather than just what he's seeing/feeling on the day.

A judge who doesn't know the faces will have nothing more to go on than what he sees beforehand.

Could be the Finnish judge might be a better bet?


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Personally I would go for the Finnish judge.

I can't say which is the best show as I have never been to either of them.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Firedog said:


> Sweety can you explain what you mean as I am totally new to this.
> 
> Southern Counties is a Finish judge and the Bath judge if I have the right man is a very high quality breeder of Griffon Bruxellois.


As the other ladies have said, some judges, not all by any means, will put up their friends or can tend to judge pedigrees rather than the dog on the day.

Also, some judges can tend to prefer a certain type. For instance, when I was showing, one of my boys was a smooth coat. One of the better known judges had been very vocal about not liking smooths, so I wouldn't have travelled miles to show him under her. x


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I have been told the Bath judge is a fair man.

I guess I have a lot to learn and the final decision will be which day my hubby will take off work. The Bath show is on a Friday and if the kids are still at school then I may not be able to go and SC on the Saturday may be a better option.

Thank you.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Good luck, whichever you enter!


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Look forward to hearing how you do.

Your first Champ Show is a little nerve wracking, but so exciting, especially if you do well and hopefully, qualify for Crufts. xx


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Sweety said:


> Look forward to hearing how you do.
> 
> Your first Champ Show is a little nerve wracking, but so exciting, especially if you do well and hopefully, qualify for Crufts. xx


We have an open show the week before just to wean us in. I am actually more worried about our open show in June than the champ show as the judge has big kennels and breeds beautiful Toy dogs.

Unfortunately even if we qualified for Crufts I don't think I would be able to get there.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

If you are not sure if you will be able to attend the friday show then possibly just enter the other as you don't want to pay for entries to the other and then not be able to attend.

Put the names or kennel names of both judges into google and see what information you can find out about them yourself. Some people will and do deliberately miss lead you. 

Some one once told me to enter one of my dogs under a certain judge at a champ show. Watching the classes I was surprised to see every dog she placed was the type and build of my other dog and not the dog I had entered. Then someone asked why I had entered that dog and not the other which the judge would have liked.

After that if I had not heard of the judge then I would google them and try to find out what their preferences were.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I am hoping now that I may be able to do both. If I pack in the ciggies and go steady I think I can do it. Getting excited now.


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Definitely ditch the ciggies!!! That way, everyone wins  

I will be at Bath x


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Dober said:


> Definitely ditch the ciggies!!! That way, everyone wins
> 
> I will be at Bath x


I was about to say I can come and see Aspen again but I think you will be there a different day.

Can anyone tell me why I can find results for every champ show for the last ten years but can't find any results for SC shows?


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Highampress or fossedata have the majority of champ show results and I think they have archives for older shows


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Freyja said:


> Highampress or fossedata have the majority of champ show results and I think they have archives for older shows


I have looked three times but can't find them.

Found them.


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

Lucky I read this thread as I didn't realise those two were so close together date wise so looked it up. Six days apart for me. Phew.


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

Freyja said:


> If you are not sure if you will be able to attend the friday show then possibly just enter the other as you don't want to pay for entries to the other and then not be able to attend.
> 
> Put the names or kennel names of both judges into google and see what information you can find out about them yourself. Some people will and do deliberately miss lead you.
> 
> ...


Like your thinking Batman  Just Googled the Judge for Bath and she was Group Judge at Manchester last year and put Mylo's full brother from the previous litter G2 so she must like the type. The judge at National gave Mylo's litter sister BCC at 13 months !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chloef (Feb 23, 2011)

I always google Judges and look through old yearbooks to see what judges have done before


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Right another question for you guys. The drive should take 1 1/2 hours, if I round that up to two hours allowing for toilet breaks, how much extra time would I need to allow for rush hour traffic or do I not need to take that into account considering it will be a Saturday but then there will be all those show goers.?

On the entry form where it asks you to put the registered name of your dog there is another bit which say ATC number if applicable, what is an ATC number?


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

ATC is Authority To Compete. If you are not KC registered, for example exhibits from abroad, you need this authority and the number is used instead of a KC registration number.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Emmastace said:


> ATC is Authority To Compete. If you are not KC registered, for example exhibits from abroad, you need this authority and the number is used instead of a KC registration number.


I found it in the end, I couldn't see the meaning on the entry form, what do you reckon on the travelling?


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Firedog said:


> Right another question for you guys. The drive should take 1 1/2 hours, if I round that up to two hours allowing for toilet breaks, how much extra time would I need to allow for rush hour traffic or do I not need to take that into account considering it will be a Saturday but then there will be all those show goers.?
> 
> On the entry form where it asks you to put the registered name of your dog there is another bit which say ATC number if applicable, what is an ATC number?


Depends when your breed will be in the ring. If first in the ring it can get busy getting into the car park, but if later on it shouldn't be too bad. Traffic should be better than a weekday.

Personally I'd leave two and a half hours to get there if you're in the ring first. There's often quite a walk from the car park, and then you've got to find your bench and your ring. Being in a rush is the last thing you want to do. There's nothing worse than having that feeling yu might get there and miss your class.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Another question, the shows are benched but one is not providing for toy breeds, does this mean you have to take you own cage? Must it be a regulation crate or will a travelling box do?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Firedog said:


> Another question, the shows are benched but one is not providing for toy breeds, does this mean you have to take you own cage? Must it be a regulation crate or will a travelling box do?


Yours isn't a Toy breed - it's a terrier (unless I've misconstrued something).

I've not been to So-Co's but have been to Bath with an exhibitor - depending on order of judging and what time you are due in, there shouldn't be too much congestion. You may have to traverse Central Bath to get there but apart from the one-ways it shouldn't be too bad, and the show is out of the centre in fields. As it often rains at Bath, the marquees are set up so that every ring is part under cover and part open. It is one of the nicest Ch shows I've been to.


----------



## Chloef (Feb 23, 2011)

Southern Counties have the in and out rings as well, both shows have benching close to the ring you are in, I have a toy breed and when I have to put my dogs on the bench they are in their travel boxes, although I rarely bench them


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

MerlinsMum said:


> Yours isn't a Toy breed - it's a terrier (unless I've misconstrued something).
> 
> I've not been to So-Co's but have been to Bath with an exhibitor - depending on order of judging and what time you are due in, there shouldn't be too much congestion. You may have to traverse Central Bath to get there but apart from the one-ways it shouldn't be too bad, and the show is out of the centre in fields. As it often rains at Bath, the marquees are set up so that every ring is part under cover and part open. It is one of the nicest Ch shows I've been to.


It's an English Toy Terrier comes under Toy.

This whole thing is starting to look like a whole lot of hassle..


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

Firedog said:


> It's an English Toy Terrier comes under Toy.
> 
> This whole thing is starting to look like a whole lot of hassle..


Awwwww........don't be put off until you have given it a go if you really do want to show your dog. I have never shown before last year and have been to about 6 opens and 4 champ shows with my boy. I still haven't decided how I feel about it but after a gap of 5 months without going to a show I have found myself compelled to do it again. We are booked into an open later this month then two champs and I am seriously looking at Bath and SoCos as well. I found it really daunting at first but you soon get the hang of it and there is always a really nice person there somewhere to help you. Up until now we have had a pub so I have had to go on my own and wouldn't recommend that if it was avoidable.That said, I survived. Think of it as a great day out, take someone you like spending time with and a picnic and just enjoy looking at all the other dogs, the stalls etc and decide that your 10 minutes in the ring is just another practice session to take the pressure off. The only person expecting you to do everything right will be yourself so give yourself a break in every sense of the word and get that first one under your belt. You CAN do it 

Just a thought....is there a show near enough to you that you can use for a practice run without your dog. Plan the day as if you were going in the ring to see if you have allowed enough travelling time etc. Talk to people and see how everything works. All you will lose is petrol money but you will gain some peace of mind and have had a really lovely day out.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I think the thing that is starting to put me off is the benching situation. You are not allowed to do this that and the other and the thought of crating my dog and then wandering off and leaving it is a big no no. I had sort of hoped that I might have been able to catch up with other people that I know and I don't think it is going to be possible.

I am having to buy myself a whole new wardrobe just to show and now I have to find a crate as well. I realise that I can probably get a second hand one for little money, so I am just being silly. I don't even know if I can manage to carry a crate and a dog and its paraphernalia. My head feels as if it is about to explode.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Firedog said:


> I think the thing that is starting to put me off is the benching situation. You are not allowed to do this that and the other and the thought of crating my dog and then wandering off and leaving it is a big no no. I had sort of hoped that I might have been able to catch up with other people that I know and I don't think it is going to be possible.
> 
> I am having to buy myself a whole new wardrobe just to show and now I have to find a crate as well. I realise that I can probably get a second hand one for little money, so I am just being silly. I don't even know if I can manage to carry a crate and a dog and its paraphernalia. My head feels as if it is about to explode.


You do not need to bench or crate your dog if you don't want to! But you will need to find your bench as your ring number card will be on it! 

I didn't bench Bess for the first few Champ shows I went to - she just came around with us the whole time. although I must admit its simpler when you have a dog that's ok on the bench. But it takes time to make acquaintances with others in the breed but when you do there's always someone who can keep an eye out for you if you leave a dog alone.

Only problem with not benching/crating is if you are on your own and want to pop to the loo! But if you have someone with you there's no problem.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

My dog's so tiny I pick her up and take her with me when I want the loo.

I am confused though, is she supposed to be in a crate on a bench in a tent or in a crate ringside?

When I read the regulations they were like the Bench Gestapo. You cant leave your bench for any longer than blah, blah, blah, you are not allowed to do this, that or the other.


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

As I have always been on my own Mylo goes with me wherever I go even the loo and I have never left him benched. It is not the easiest way to do things which is why I would recommend going with your other half, older children or a good friend if possible. I always take a crate but as there is so much stuff and it's a large crate I use a trolley. I used one of those fold up ones at first then bought a proper show trolley that will take the crate with Mylo inside it and all my stuff on top.
As far as show clothes go....get yourself down to the charity shops. You can get fab jackets, trousers etc for a couple of quid. I have Jaeger and Eastex clothing that looks all posh but have never spent more than £7 on anything. Show clothes are not the kind of thing I would wear any other time so won't buy good stuff new. The only thing I have spent money on is footwear but that is worn all the time when I am with the dogs.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

When Jaxon is old enough i'm hoping to do Boston, East of England. I love to at least once do LKA and National Terrier.


----------



## Barefootgirl (Sep 6, 2013)

We were at National Terrier yesterday, and I would say that about half of the benches were empty. In our aisle (wires) there were only two occupied benches - us and one other lady. Everyone else had their dogs in crates or on their grooming tables. Conversely, at the Irish Setter breeders show we went to, most of the benches were occupied. All the stern instructions in the schedules are rather intimidating, I agree, but honestly, you can do what you want with your own dog within reason and no one will have a go at you for it. Everyone else is obsessed with their own dog! 

You definitely don't need a whole new wardrobe for showing. I absolutely agree with the person who said to check out the charity shops -you can pick up amazing stuff in them for next to no money. Realistically, you just need a smart pair of trousers or skirt, and a nice jacket, and that is it. Make sure you can walk comfortably in the skirt, and bend over to lift your dog onto the table! You don't need to go OTT, especially when you aren't even sure that showing is for you. If you don't like charity shops, you can get inexpensive trousers and jackets in places like Matalan or even Primark. My daughter's first jacket cost £15 from New Look, and then she was very lucky and a friend gave her a bag full of TM Lewin jackets so she always looks really smart in the ring, at very low cost to me!

You can use either a crate or a travelling box on your bench, whatever works for you. At benched shows, people do get funny if you try to put your crate ringside! As for catching up with people you know, you will definitely be able to do this, either leaving your dog in her crate or taking her with you. If your friends are ETT people as well, they will be benched near you. I have seen people having little parties in the benching aisles, it looks really good fun!


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Ignore the bench Gestapo instructions. 

The only place that really matters is Crufts, when really there are too many people around to take a dog round with you. 

You really don't need to use a bench or crate at all. Nothing to stop you going the first time without, but having a nose at other people's set ups for next time. And when, of course, you go to Crufts! 

Go - it's really not daunting at all! Just a bigger Open Show.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Barefootgirl said:


> You definitely don't need a whole new wardrobe for showing. I absolutely agree with the person who said to check out the charity shops -you can pick up amazing stuff in them for next to no money. Realistically, you just need a smart pair of trousers or skirt, and a nice jacket, and that is it.


Champ dog shows have a dress code unlike any other social occasion. Take it from me, as I go to spectate - dogs for the main part, but you do see smart outfits that you could NEVER wear anywhere else socially.

OK one example - my friend at Crufts showing Buhunds. Burgundy red jeans, matching top and a black gilet. That would be too much burgundy anywhere else. (And who wears burgundy these days?)

Another outfit, a trouser suit in light jade with matching jacket and a white Tshirt (a Westie exhibitor at a Limit show).

With some breeds you can get away with casual more than others. But I do find it surprising, how some outfits that you would never choose for any other occasion, look absolutely right at a dog show.


----------



## Barefootgirl (Sep 6, 2013)

MerlinsMum said:


> Another outfit, a trouser suit in light jade with matching jacket and a white Tshirt (a Westie exhibitor at a Limit show).


I think I may have seen that person at the weekend! You are quite right, people do wear some astounding outfits at the champ shows. In our breeds (terriers & gun dogs) people tend to wear a lot of tweed, but it's not compulsory and as you say in other breeds, the standard is quite different.

However given that Firedog is already stressed out about showing, I wanted to reassure her that she doesn't need a huge new fancy wardrobe, unless she really wants one! As long as you look reasonably smart and well-put together, you will be fine.

The only other thing that I think IS important is to stay away from black trousers if you have a small black dog. When you go round the ring, your dog will blend into your trousers and the judge won't see her! Wear lighter coloured trousers to complement your dog.

I wear a lot of burgundy, it suits me  Not coloured jeans though.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

In my breed a lot of people wear jeans - even at Crufts! I wear smart jeans and a jacket. Was told of by one person for not having my jacket done up. She said she hates jackets flapping when she's judging! 

It is supposed to be respectful to the judge to look smart, but the main thing is to be comfortable. A jumper or blouse over smarties trousers would be fine. No need to go mad. 

Flat shoes are a must! For comfort as you'll be standing all day and for running round the ring.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

For open shows if its in the summer is it alright to wear shorts and a t-shirt?


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Barefootgirl said:


> I think I may have seen that person at the weekend! You are quite right, people do wear some astounding outfits at the champ shows. In our breeds (terriers & gun dogs) people tend to wear a lot of tweed, but it's not compulsory and as you say in other breeds, the standard is quite different.
> 
> However given that Firedog is already stressed out about showing, I wanted to reassure her that she doesn't need a huge new fancy wardrobe, unless she really wants one! As long as you look reasonably smart and well-put together, you will be fine.
> 
> ...


My day wear consists of a pair of blue jeans or khaki cargo pants if I'm dog training. I have a huge bum so I don't think light is going to be too flattering.
I do have one very bright cerise trouser suit and a funny blue jacket and skirt but last time I wore them was two stone ago. I shall look in the charity shops.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Firedog said:


> My day wear consists of a pair of blue jeans or khaki cargo pants if I'm dog training. I have a huge bum so I don't think light is going to be too flattering.
> I do have one very bright cerise trouser suit and a funny blue jacket and skirt but last time I wore them was two stone ago. I shall look in the charity shops.


Not sure of your shape, but make sure you do the 'bending over test' (no boobs or bum on display (if wearing a skirt!).


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

MrRustyRead said:


> For open shows if its in the summer is it alright to wear shorts and a t-shirt?


No! Shorts are out for both Open and Champ shows - okay if you're going to a Fun or Companion show, but not the serious ones.

A smart T shirt for Open shows, but probably a short sleeved shirt for Champ shows in hot weather at the least. Men do tend to dress quite smartly! (Smarter than a lot of women, actually, as most men tend to wear suits complete with tie).


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

MrRustyRead said:


> For open shows if its in the summer is it alright to wear shorts and a t-shirt?


Erk, not really. I mean, you *do* see it, but it's far far better to look smart in the ring. A skirt and t-shirt top would be more acceptable, really. Even in summer shows I tend to wear long trousers or skinny jeans and a light, loose cotton top. If you wouldn't wear it at work, don't wear it in the ring.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Pezant said:


> Erk, not really. I mean, you *do* see it, but it's far far better to look smart in the ring. A skirt and t-shirt top would be more acceptable, really. Even in summer shows I tend to wear long trousers or skinny jeans and a light, loose cotton top. If you wouldn't wear it at work, don't wear it in the ring.


Er - for Jamie?? I don't know if that would go down too well. Though I suppose he would look smart!! 

And in this day and age we shouldn't question it.....


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

BessieDog said:


> Er - for Jamie?? I don't know if that would go down too well. Though I suppose he would look smart!!
> 
> And in this day and age we shouldn't question it.....


Hahahahahahaha that'll teach me for not paying attention!  Yes, maybe avoid the skirts, Jamie...


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Might get a few looks if i wore a skirt ha

thank god he cant be shown till june ha, gives me time to go out and buy smart clothes as all of my smart trousers are black which is a no no for MTs ha


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

And don't forget to test run your outfit........my second show was the breed champ show in the middle of the heatwave last year. I had worn an outfit that looked smart at the first show but nearly passed out from the heat so decided to go for something cooler and bought a lovely pair of linen trousers. After a very long car journey the waist of the linen trousers had expanded and, as I am an apple shape with no hips, I spent the whole time in the ring holding my trousers up with one hand as they were falling down to my feet. It was a nightmare


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Well I went to ring craft tonight, well I hoped it was going to be ring craft and turned out to be a match night. Let's just say we made a holy show of ourselves.

I am taking it as a positive though and learnt several valuable lessons.

1. Touch wood nothing can be that bad again.

2. If I want us to do well I really need to pull my finger out and put the work in.

3. Not too expect too much from my dog, she is still only young, she hadn't had her tea and she went to training this morning. I was wrong to ask her to do anything and should have stayed at home.

However I am proud of myself for fronting it out when I could have and probably should have turned and left. It helped that their were some lovely older ladies that made me feel very welcome. I said to one if nothing I had probably created some amusement tonight and she told me not to worry they had all been there.

If we fail, we fail but I don't want it to be because I haven't tried.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

I know exactly how you feel! But ringcraft is the place to make mistakes as you should get lots of help! 

Persevere - I don't know if you remember the problems I've had with Bess? We've always provided the ringside entertainment. But practicing does get you there! 

I remember how proud I felt the day I was standing Bess at ringcraft, and the woman next to me was having trouble with her dog. She pointed at Bess standing still as a rock and said to her dog 'That's how you should do it!'


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Ah BessieDog I felt more embarrassed for my dog, having this lame o on the end of the lead. I think I just felt awkward as I was the scruffiest person in the room.

I do remember your fun with Bess and I'm glad it has finally got right for you.

I think I need to try extra hard as well as a lot of the time we will be in AVNSC classes and as short, smart and beautiful as she is she will probably always be against the pretty fluffy creatures and will probably be at a disadvantage.


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

Aww Firedog, don't be discouraged! It's unfortunate that your first ringcraft was a match night, but at least from now on you can relax and know that the evenings you go will be more casual. Don't forget it's just a hobby, not life and death, and it should be something you enjoy and have fun going to. You'll be fine.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Jax had his first match night on tuesday, he got a bit playful and instead of ignoring him she played with him so he went loopy and was galloping around the ring, she had us all running around together so i was holding everyone up and he nearly tripped me over. there was 5 in the class and 4 got shortlisted, ill give u one guess who didnt get short listed


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

MrRustyRead said:


> Jax had his first match night on tuesday, he got a bit playful and instead of ignoring him she played with him so he went loopy and was galloping around the ring, she had us all running around together so i was holding everyone up and he nearly tripped me over. there was 5 in the class and 4 got shortlisted, ill give u one guess who didnt get short listed


There's a joke in our house that Bess thinks the aim is either to be first out of the ring - or standing at the end of the line up. The wrong end of the line up!


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

BessieDog said:


> There's a joke in our house that Bess thinks the aim is either to be first out of the ring - or standing at the end of the line up. The wrong end of the line up!


well by the look on his face he had a whale of a time ha


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Pezant said:


> Aww Firedog, don't be discouraged! It's unfortunate that your first ringcraft was a match night, but at least from now on you can relax and know that the evenings you go will be more casual. Don't forget it's just a hobby, not life and death, and it should be something you enjoy and have fun going to. You'll be fine.


I'm far from discouraged. I'm now ready to do what I need to do.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh, bad memories.

The very first Match Night I went to, I got so flustered and embarrassed that I ended up treading on the paw of somebody else's Rough Collie Pup, to my eternal shame. 

I wished the ground would have opened up and several of the folk there spent the rest of the evening staring at me as though I had two heads.

The Collie pup was, mercifully, unhurt, but it wasn't something I forgot in a hurry.

Don't be discouraged, a little practice and you'll be fine.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

If it had been a few hundred years back they would have thrown mouldy cabbages and rotten tomatoes at us. If I do it again they probably will.


----------



## Barefootgirl (Sep 6, 2013)

I've never dared to go along to a Match Night, so you are doing better than me! Honestly, showing is fun, even though it seems so daunting before you start. I'm sure you will have a brilliant time and get the showing bug!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Sent off Southern Counties entry form today.


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

We'll be at Southern Counties on the Saturday too!


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

can you post a link to this show please. x


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

To Southern Counties? The FosseData page with the schedule and online entry is here: Fosse Data: Championship Dog Show Schedules, Results and Information


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

I'm hopefully going to Southern Counties - if Bess hasn't come into season by then.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Bath Show entry went off today.


I went into a charity shop close to mine last week and managed to find a few gems so I thought I would go back today. There was a different lady in there today and I noticed that she was wearing a whippet badge so I started talking to her about dogs and said I was looking for a second hand crate and she said she thought she had one at home that I could have. I was telling her that I was wanting to show and I was trying to sort out my show lead as I was having problems with the one I have and bless her heart she went out and got her spare show lead and has lent it to me until I get my own. What a lovely lady, she didn't know me from Adam but was willing to help. We carried on talking and it turns out she was at ring craft the night we made a show of ourselves but it hadn't clicked until then who I was. I must admit I didn't recognise her and I certainly hadn't spoke to her.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Right a bit of an odd question but I am hoping for a suggestion. I am trying to get Starla to stand and am using a treat, the only problem is the squishy ones break off in my hand and if she gets the crunchy ones she will then lay down to eat it, can anyone suggest something somewhere between the two.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Firedog said:


> Right a bit of an odd question but I am hoping for a suggestion. I am trying to get Starla to stand and am using a treat, the only problem is the squishy ones break off in my hand and if she gets the crunchy ones she will then lay down to eat it, can anyone suggest something somewhere between the two.


What are you using?
How about having a big treat in your hand, but actually rewarding with smaller ones from a pocket?

If you are looking for things that don't crumble, then the dried fish from Zooplus are handy, or try tiny cubes of Edam cheese.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

MerlinsMum said:


> What are you using?
> How about having a big treat in your hand, but actually rewarding with smaller ones from a pocket?
> 
> If you are looking for things that don't crumble, then the dried fish from Zooplus are handy, or try tiny cubes of Edam cheese.


I get a better response if I use something cheesy but I have been using broken up Delibake biscuits and as hard as I try to pinch them between my finger and thumb she always manages to pull them out and then lay down to eat them. She also tries to paw my hand to get them out.


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

Sliced up dried sausage works a treat for me, and I know other exhibitors advised us to use chipolata sausages from Asda. You've got more room for grip on sausages so it's harder for the dog to pull them away while in the stand, but they're lovely and smelly.

The other treat that Henry *loves* and was a handy size for training is these Wainwright&#039;s Training Treats With Whole Duck Pieces 25g | Pets At Home. They're dehydrated duck pieces so they're soft and crumbly, and he will do just about anything for them.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Liver  Cook it in the oven for a few hours at about 150.... It makes it firm so it doesn't crumble, but if your wanting your dog to stand for a bit then they can nibble at it for a fair bit of time......

Firedog just wanted to say and I know you will.. Don't stress it  Enjoy your time in the ring with your girlie, she is a baby, she will get things wrong as will you, but if it's fun for you both ( which showing should be) then make that your main goal  You and her will learn together and become a team together, it'll be frustrating, it'll often make you wonder why the hell you bother, but enjoy, ignore the politics, it only becomes an issue if you get involved, take advise from people but as for what judges judges who or what end of the lead, make your mind up about that yourself  You take home the best dog at the end of every show... Good luck


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Learnt another thing today. When two shows are closed together, pay for one online and the other by cheque. Despite the difference in close of postal entries dates both blimmin cheques were presented to the bank today. Grrrr.


----------

